# Wiltshire Foods - Question



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Just a quick question basically out of curiosity.
Having decided to have a lazy day today, I trolled through the Wiltshire Foods website.
Looking at the meals most of them, with a few exceptions, are well below 50grm carbs per meal. Even the desserts are below. Lemon sponge with custard for example at 24grm/130grm serving.
It would be possible to have a meal plus dessert at around total 80grm Carbs.
I am thinking ahead to when I eventually reach my target weight and need to maintain it.
I feel 80grm Carbs would be acceptable if the rest of the day I keep my carb intake low and target 100-150 grms per day. Of course I understand I would have to test to gauge my bodies reaction.
My question is, has anyone had any experience of their meals with regards to quality etc?
They definitely look as if they could be a lazy day option.
I have every possible kitchen gadget imaginable but living alone I am, if I speak honestly, lazy sometimes and not a very good cook. My juicer will now be redundant  I guess.
They don't really seem to be to expensive seeing they are home delivered.
Just curious.
Thanks in advance all. 
Vince


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

Never tried any. I live alone,can cook but sometimes can,t be bothered after a hard day at work.last week made the effort as friends in, and oh boy, how much better I felt, so Sunday cooked chicken ,veg etc and enough for Monday. Just pinged it on Monday. Some things are ok to do that, but cooking for 1 is a pain.
Maybe you could buy 1 or 2 and see what you think


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Carolg said:


> Never tried any. I live alone,can cook but sometimes can,t be bothered after a hard day at work.last week made the effort as friends in, and oh boy, how much better I felt, so Sunday cooked chicken ,veg etc and enough for Monday. Just pinged it on Monday. Some things are ok to do that, but cooking for 1 is a pain.
> Maybe you could buy 1 or 2 and see what you think


Yes it is Carol. I always make to much and waste a lot.
I was thinking about doing that when I get back just wondered if anyone had any experience with them
The food looks fine actually and carbs seem ok
But photos can be deceiving.
My limitations are grill a steak, boil eggs in an egg boiler etc fish in the oven and slow cooker.
Now I am watching what I eat seems a waste to make a 6 or 8 sausage casserole which I would have eaten in maybe 2 days before.
Just planning ahead.
My whole diet has changed.


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

If I buy sausages, I freeze in portions usually as by time i get through them,I am feeding waste bin. I used to freeze portions of cooked meals and they often lurked in freezer. Hate wasting food but do. Bought a soup maker so don’t make huge pot of soup now either


----------



## Northerner (Oct 31, 2017)

Yesterday I cooked a big pan of chilli - I had one portion for my evening meal and froze 7 other portions - it took me about 15 minutes to prepare. I also do this with curry, sweet and sour and bolognese sauce (which I can also use topped with mash for a rich tasting shepherds-pie-type-meal  Cook once, eat many!  For totally effort-free I have a portion of quiche with hash browns, sliced tomato and mixed salad leaves - one quiche makes 3 meals. Very rare that I buy any ready meals, I prefer to know what's going into them, and the portions are generally inadequate.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

all good advice


----------



## Carolg (Oct 31, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Yesterday I cooked a big pan of chilli - I had one portion for my evening meal and froze 7 other portions - it took me about 15 minutes to prepare. I also do this with curry, sweet and sour and bolognese sauce (which I can also use topped with mash for a rich tasting shepherds-pie-type-meal  Cook once, eat many!  For totally effort-free I have a portion of quiche with hash browns, sliced tomato and mixed salad leaves - one quiche makes 3 meals. Very rare that I buy any ready meals, I prefer to know what's going into them, and the portions are generally inadequate.


Don’t know if it’s my cooking went awry, but for a while when I bulk cooked, things came out freezer watery. Maybe it’s because I use turkey mince, not beef mince. I,v done the cutting quiche up in to portions. Ready meals can be a bit like take away, good thought but better thought than enjoyment, and expensive.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

I only have a smallish kitchen and therefore a small freezer. I do buy food and freeze it but I always forget it is there and buy fresh. SOme sort of mental block or I forget I have it. Weird tend not to look in the freezer.


----------



## Barbara W (Oct 31, 2017)

My mum used Wiltshire as her eyesight was deteriorating for the nights she couldn't bother to cook, again it's down to taste some she liked some she hated. My mum was a small eater so the proportion of these meals suited her very well. She loved the puddings though . She always preferred home cooked meals best.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Barbara W said:


> My mum used Wiltshire as her eyesight was deteriorating for the nights she couldn't bother to cook, again it's down to taste some she liked some she hated. My mum was a small eater so the proportion of these meals suited her very well. She loved the puddings though . She always preferred home cooked meals best.


I have been checking the carbs and most are well below 50gr for a meal which is what attracted me to try them when I get back. Even the puddings look tp be at acceptable carb levels WL


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2017)

My mother also had them, ( some years ago, but I don't expect they've changed much) and found some really good, and others a bit reminiscent of school dinners. ( I thought the potato element never came out that well). So it's probably a case of trying a few and finding what you like.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2017)

I once had to sample them when I was working because they were replacing the meals on wheels service. They’re ok for the elderly and sick with a small appetite, there’s minimum seasoning so they are quite bland. Perfectly acceptable but underwhelming in taste for me. 
In honesty, I think you’ll find the ‘healthy range’ supermarket ready meals better but for convenience, they’d probably be ok to keep in. 
Home made meals obviously better. Maybe time to brush up on your cooking skills Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I once had to sample them when I was working because they were replacing the meals on wheels service. They’re ok for the elderly and sick with a small appetite, there’s minimum seasoning so they are quite bland. Perfectly acceptable but underwhelming in taste for me.
> In honesty, I think you’ll find the ‘healthy range’ supermarket ready meals better but for convenience, they’d probably be ok to keep in.
> Home made meals obviously better. Maybe time to brush up on your cooking skills Vince?


Thanks Amigo, was just testing the water so as to  speak. You are more than likely correct anyway trolling around the supermarket will be exercise I guess. Taste my cooking you would welocme ready meals lol I have a limited repertoire.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2017)

Get them on a trial basis Vince. Might suit you and the puddings are nice.
Need to keep you out of Greggs once you get home!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Get them on a trial basis Vince. Might suit you and the puddings are nice.
> Need to keep you out of Greggs once you get home!


Tell me about it and my favourite pie shop in Gateshead "Super Pie" and the Chinese take away and buffet, and the fish and chip shop, and Colmans Fish and Chip Restaurant in South Shields, and, and, and, and, and, and, and, ad infinitum.
Although I did check KFC and it seems ok the chicken anyway. Every time I go and see my grand kids I have to take 2 familly size buckets lol.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 31, 2017)

What are the sodium levels like?  I often have ready meals when I'm not in the house for Guides, but the salt levels are so high I'm trying to avoid them now.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Beck S said:


> What are the sodium levels like?  I often have ready meals when I'm not in the house for Guides, but the salt levels are so high I'm trying to avoid them now.


I don't know Becks S 
here is the link
https://www.wiltshirefarmfoods.com


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2017)

Wiltshire Farm Foods pride themselves on their healthy nutritional content and when I asked their presenter about the lack of seasoning, she told me it was because they deliberately keep the sodium and salt content low.
The meals look a bit on the small side for me, I’d probably add more veg.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Wiltshire Farm Foods pride themselves on their healthy nutritional content and when I asked their presenter about the lack of seasoning, she told me it was because they deliberately keep the sodium and salt content low.
> The meals look a bit on the small side for me, I’d need two! Lol


Shame on you Amigo and I thought I was a Gannet.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Shame on you Amigo and I thought I was a Gannet.



I changed it because that’s what I thought too Vince but in reality, having seen these meals plated, they’re not for someone with a decent appetite. Yes I probably am a gannet! 

The ‘hearty range’ look ok though!


----------



## Sally W (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Just a quick question basically out of curiosity.
> Having decided to have a lazy day today, I trolled through the Wiltshire Foods website.
> Looking at the meals most of them, with a few exceptions, are well below 50grm carbs per meal. Even the desserts are below. Lemon sponge with custard for example at 24grm/130grm serving.
> It would be possible to have a meal plus dessert at around total 80grm Carbs.
> ...


Vince I try and avoid ready meals as they are high in salt and additives. But whilst I cook from scratch I always  make extra portions. Once you get into doubling lasagne, cottage pies, casseroles etc you then have a freezer to pick from. I’m having moussaka tonight out the freezer and just need veg. Probably cook 2-3 times a week to top up meals. Do you have a freezer?


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I changed it because that’s what I thought too Vince but in reality, having seen these meals plated, they’re not for someone with a decent appetite. Yes I probably am a gannet!
> 
> The ‘hearty range’ look ok though!


I may try and evaluate when I get back just to see. I need improve my "burning" skills haha. I pay a guy every 6 months £43 to clean my oven and it rarely gets used. Maybe he will earn his money in future. i have just about every convenience kitchen gadget you could think of but they never get used.lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Vince I try and avoid ready meals as they are high in salt and additives. But whilst I cook from scratch I always  make extra portions. Once you get into doubling lasagne, cottage pies, casseroles etc you then have a freezer to pick from. I’m having moussaka tonight out the freezer and just need veg. Probably cook 2-3 times a week to top up meals. Do you have a freezer?


I have a small freezer Sally but it is usually full of bacon, steaks and sausage. THings i can safely only 1/2 cremate. OOOO and yorkies lol . I didn't know you could freeze casseroles. I do quite a few in the slow cooker but usually wolf them down so as not to waste. Ready made sauces, throw the meat in. I love Homeprides sausage casserole mix.  It is normal for me to make to much, friends say I was eating for 4.


----------



## Sally W (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I have a small freezer Sally but it is usually full of bacon, steaks and sausage. THings i can safely only 1/2 cremate. OOOO and yorkies lol . I didn't know you could freeze casseroles. I do quite a few in the slow cooker but usually wolf them down so as not to waste. Ready made sauces, throw the meat in. I love Homeprides sausage casserole mix.  It is normal for me to make to much, friends say I was eating for 4.


Ah I see. When we moved a few months ago I invested in a massive freezer for the garage. It has meat, fish, loads of my own home made ready meals, cakes, desserts, frozen berries and was the best investment I’ve post life with diabetes. I use my slow cooker a lot too but I try to avoid anything out of a packet. You can get some really easy recipes from scratch: tinned tomatoes, herbs, spices a few lentils and mushrooms to stretch the meat and you’ve a great basis for lasagne, moussaka, chilli etc....if do you might need a bigger freezer though. Take tonight I’m out Mr gets in from work late. I have moussaka defrosting and a few sweet potatoes cut in chips -so easy and healthy


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Ah I see. When we moved a few months ago I invested in a massive freezer for the garage. It has meat, fish, loads of my own home made ready meals, cakes, desserts, frozen berries and was the best investment I’ve post life with diabetes. I use my slow cooker a lot too but I try to avoid anything out of a packet. You can get some really easy recipes from scratch: tinned tomatoes, herbs, spices a few lentils and mushrooms to stretch the meat and you’ve a great basis for lasagne, moussaka, chilli etc....if do you might need a bigger freezer though. Take tonight I’m out Mr gets in from work late. I have moussaka defrosting and a few sweet potatoes cut in chips -so easy and healthy


I do I think Sally
Has not beenan issue before Now it is


----------



## Michael12420 (Oct 31, 2017)

I made a sausage casserole yesterday. I had so many sausages in the freezer, chorizo and corillios from Spain, where I live, Bratwurst from Germany, weiners from the USA and several other varieties from other countries.Loads of vegetables - red green and yellow peppers, whole head of celery, tomatoes and chopped fresh rosemary and smoked paprika, added a whole jar of chickpeas and another of haricot beans .  It made one meal last night and 7 for the freezer.  I don't buy ready meals as I like to know exactly what's in my meal.  I also like cooking, even the preparation of the ingredients, so I had a very happy afternoon.  Blood sugars this morning were excellent so I am even more happy.


----------



## Sally W (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I do I think Sally
> Has not beenan issue before Now it is


I know. My life has changed so much. Used to have quick and easy teas: loved carbs, pasta,pizza etc. Now if I want a pizza have to make from scratch and takes ages with all different ingredients but I don’t want to commit to a life of salads either! Rubbish isn’t it?


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Sally W said:


> I know. My life has changed so much. Used to have quick and easy teas: loved carbs, pasta,pizza etc. Now if I want a pizza have to make from scratch and takes ages with all different ingredients but I don’t want to commit to a life of salads either! Rubbish isn’t it?


I would use a stronger word that "Rubbish" Sally but would get banned if I do lol


----------



## trophywench (Oct 31, 2017)

Invest in a copy of Delia Smith's Cooking for One, Vince!

He recipes are brill cos they explain How To, properly.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Tell me about it and my favourite pie shop in Gateshead "Super Pie" and the Chinese take away and buffet, and the fish and chip shop, and Colmans Fish and Chip Restaurant in South Shields, and, and, and, and, and, and, and, ad infinitum.
> Although I did check KFC and it seems ok the chicken anyway. Every time I go and see my grand kids I have to take 2 familly size buckets lol.


I looked up the new KFC double down burger.  It's 2 chicken breasts with cheese & bacon in between & no bun.  Only 10g carb.  Just need to avoid the fries.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 31, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I looked up the new KFC double down burger.  It's 2 chicken breasts with cheese & bacon in between & no bun.  Only 10g carb.  Just need to avoid the fries.


I'm running there for lunch right now...


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I looked up the new KFC double down burger.  It's 2 chicken breasts with cheese & bacon in between & no bun.  Only 10g carb.  Just need to avoid the fries.


THats what I ot Mark no fries which  I don't like anyway


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> THats what I ot Mark no fries which  I don't like anyway


Just been hit with a bombshell.  The KFC double down is a limited edition.  It's only out for a few weeks.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I looked up the new KFC double down burger.  It's 2 chicken breasts with cheese & bacon in between & no bun.  Only 10g carb.  Just need to avoid the fries.



With 1880 mg sodium (125% of daily recommended amount), it’s not the ideal meal for someone with hypertension (except on very special occasions!)


----------



## Sally W (Oct 31, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I looked up the new KFC double down burger.  It's 2 chicken breasts with cheese & bacon in between & no bun.  Only 10g carb.  Just need to avoid the fries.[/QUOTE





Mark Parrott said:


> Just been hit with a bombshell.  The KFC double down is a limited edition.  It's only out for a few weeks.


I’d better get there quick then!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Just been hit with a bombshell.  The KFC double down is a limited edition.  It's only out for a few weeks.


Gonna start a petition!!
"Save Our Double Down"


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2017)

I think we should start a petition to get its salt levels down Vince!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I think we should start a petition to get its salt levels down Vince!


Agree Amigo , says he staring into his morning bowl of All-Bran, blueberries and skimmed milk trying to pluck up the courage to actually eat it.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 31, 2017)

Never tried the Wiltshire...I do buy FarmFoods, Tesco and M&S ready meals for Mum. She seems to like them as she likes to eat traditional ie meat and two veg and also she was fed-up to the back teeth of what I was cooking for her ie "Not another of your concoctions!" They're just enough for Mum as at 83 she's not got a big appetite now. Dunno about the salt content but she salts all her food before she even tastes it anyway. 

I was thinking of giving Weight Watchers ready meals a whirl, simply  because the portions are measured out and I can't get the hang of 'normal' portions.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 31, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Agree Amigo , says he staring into his morning bowl of All-Bran, blueberries and skimmed milk trying to pluck up the courage to actually eat it.



Go for it Vince, plenty of roughage and goodness there, it won’t do you any harm!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Go for it Vince, plenty of roughage and goodness there, it won’t do you any harm!


I have named this breakfast delight "a la Ditto" after Ditto's description of how she liked it in one of her earlier posts. I actually can only eat it when all the milk i absorbed.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 31, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I was thinking of giving Weight Watchers ready meals a whirl, simply  because the portions are measured out and I can't get the hang of 'normal' portions.


But Ditto, you can only eat 1 meal each time lol .  ""Normal" is what makes you happy


----------



## Carolg (Nov 1, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Never tried the Wiltshire...I do buy FarmFoods, Tesco and M&S ready meals for Mum. She seems to like them as she likes to eat traditional ie meat and two veg and also she was fed-up to the back teeth of what I was cooking for her ie "Not another of your concoctions!" They're just enough for Mum as at 83 she's not got a big appetite now. Dunno about the salt content but she salts all her food before she even tastes it anyway.
> 
> I was thinking of giving Weight Watchers ready meals a whirl, simply  because the portions are measured out and I can't get the hang of 'normal' portions.


I bought new smaller plates ditto,(cross between a tea plate and dinner plate) as my dinner plates were huge. It seems to have got my mind set in to portion on plate. If it is full it looks like a lot, but it’s not. I would fill up the big plate, just because I did, and being brought up to clear my plate, that’s what I did.


----------



## Carolg (Nov 1, 2017)

I Remember  home economics at school(my goodness I am saying I remember anything) portion control said 2 oz meat for woman, 4 oz for a man. Out the window now methinks!!


----------



## Beck S (Nov 1, 2017)

Amigo said:


> With 1880 mg sodium (125% of daily recommended amount), it’s not the ideal meal for someone with hypertension (except on very special occasions!)


----------

